# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  em cần Tìm nơi phay +anod nhôm khu vực hn , bn

## banhkeohaiha

tình hình có bác nào khu vực hn , bắc ninh nhận làm phay + anod nhôm thì cho em xin cái địa chỉ hoặc facebook để tiện liên hệ ạ ? yêu cầu phay đơn giản . tấm nhôm dầy 2cm , dài 30cm + rông 25 . phay sâu xuống 0.8cm .+ nắp đậy tấm nhôm 1cm .cho em cái mail em gửi bản vẽ ạ

----------


## TNK

bạn còn nhu cầu không ? gửi bản vẽ vào mail : congtytnk@gmail.com
mình ở lĩnh nam, hà nội

----------


## hoctap256

khu vực bắc ninh xin báo danh ..... điểm số ! 
chuyên hàng nhôm đồng  :v

----------

tradacnc

----------


## Anod Sơn Tĩnh Điện

Công ty TNHH sản xuất và đầu tư D&K là đơn vị chuyên tư vấn, gia công Sơn tĩnh điện, Anod mạ màu nhôm xin gửi lời chào đến toàn thể quý vị,
Các sản phẩm công ty:
1. Anod nhôm tấm, nhôm thanh
2. Đánh bóng Inox
3. Sơn tĩnh điện Nhôm và Sắt
Vui lòng liên hệ:
Công ty TNHH sản xuất và đầu tư D&K
Địa chỉ: Khu công nghiệp Phố Nối A - Hưng Yên
Điện thoại: 0987.593.358 ( Gặp Mr Khương) để được tư vấn.

----------


## nangtroi

ban gui vao mail: " hoanghacadd@gmail.com" minh bao gia cho ban.

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

Bạn gửi bản vẽ vào email cho ben mình nhé!
admin.bkmech@gmail.com

----------


## vinametvn

Để yêu cầubáo giá anode nhôm, Qúy khách vui lòng gọi điện thoại trực tiếp đến Công ty TNHH Kỹ Thuật Vinamet  theo số (08)22.531.593 – 0909 38 1337 hoặc gởi thông tin cụ thể đến email: vinamet.vn@gmail.com Website vinamet.com.vn, Công ty chúng tôi sẽ cử nhân viên đến tại địa điểm của Qúy khách để tiến hành khảo sát và báo giá cạnh tranh nhất.

----------


## proid

Có bác nào ở gần khu vực thanh xuân hoặc hoàng quốc việt giúp em chút được không ạ, em đang cần khoan từ lỗ 3mm lên lỗ 5mm trên 1 tấm nhôm 2mm, 4 lỗ em xin cám ơn và hậu tạ

----------

